# 3 months you bet.... Happy Anniversary ladies



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I love all the posts, love all the questions. I love that we are still learning. Keep it up. I hope you are all spinning...BUT.... I have decided to stop the posts and close down the topic. Just kidding lol lol I would never do that....


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Just seeing if you are all awake and still around have not seen to many posts lately.
Although this is great though.
Topics: 255
Posts: 3252
Subscribed users: 383


----------



## Spindoctor (Sep 6, 2016)

Just found this part of the site. Too busy spinning, I guess.


----------



## nellig (May 10, 2016)

mama879 said:


> I love all the posts, love all the questions. I love that we are still learning. Keep it up. I hope you are all spinning...BUT.... I have decided to stop the posts and close down the topic. Just kidding lol lol I would never do that....


You scared me! Don't do that. I love this section!


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Please keep it up It's alive!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Spindoctor said:


> Just found this part of the site. Too busy spinning, I guess.


We have been here for 3 months where have you been. We were waiting for you to join in. Lots of fun things to learn here.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I especially love this section of the forum, learning things here.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the smile, you had me wondering there for a moment or three.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Yipeeeeee for us....three months strong!


----------



## alpaca Issy (Oct 11, 2012)

Yes it's lovely to be able to see what other spinners are doing! I just love my wheel and the fact that people seem to enjoy the things that I knit with the lovely alpaca - so wonderfully soft - it's a pleasure to spin with the fleece.


----------



## Jennydan (Apr 6, 2016)

Promise promis promise to finish and post pic of Ashton shawl with handspun... One day.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

This site and those who have joined are wonderful! I've been spinning and knitting over fifty years and have learned stuff already!! love you all and HAppy ANNIVERSARY!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Jennydan said:


> Promise promis promise to finish and post pic of Ashton shawl with handspun... One day.


Well lets see it. Lol we would love to see what you have spun and knitted. Do not be shy... Or maybe you need a push to do learn or just a push to dust off the wheel. Welcome to the topic. Have fun.


----------



## sngbrd (May 10, 2012)

Yikes! You scared me for a minute there. I still have so much to learn!


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

I love that you started this section of KP. I had often wondered if there was a blog of this sort and then you set it up. Glad you thought of it!

I finally got the warp on my loom after dealing with some tangled warps, ARRGH! Now I hope to get started today while DH has a football day.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My DH is out working so after some fishing on the internet I'm upstairs. Oh but wait do I have to clean a bit. NO I think I can do that tomorrow. Do have to water the plants though before they curl up and disappear. lol


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

My favorite part of KP.


----------



## Olde English Babydoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I enjoy learning about my main passion from another site. Three months flew by! Even though I don't have info to add, I love this topic section the best!!!


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Spooly said:


> My favorite part of KP.


Ditto! And I want to see more pictures if fiber, spinning, and items made from said yarn, in any stage. I'm also enjoying the weaving questions and answers, and I don't weave. Oh the finished weaving projects are so...lovely!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

mama879 said:


> I love all the posts, love all the questions. I love that we are still learning. Keep it up. I hope you are all spinning...BUT.... I have decided to stop the posts and close down the topic. Just kidding lol lol I would never do that....


Wow! You had me worried there!

Hazel


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good worry gives us all a jump start. I to would like to see more spinning and items made from them. I will be working on more spinning to. This weekend warping the loom to.


----------



## DianneA (Apr 25, 2013)

I just discovered this section recently and really enjoy it. I don't weave or or spin on a wheel. I have several spindles and they all have yarn on them, not finished yet but at least started.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Unloaded the truck from the last demo and found my camera! now I can send some pics! As soon as I get the truck loaded for Rhinebeck.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

shepherd said:


> Unloaded the truck from the last demo and found my camera! now I can send some pics! As soon as I get the truck loaded for Rhinebeck.


I can't wait to meet up. Want to see some of your flock to.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Almost had a heart attack here!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

No don't do that we will be here for a long time to come.


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm planning on it!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Whew!!! You had me there for a moment. I am trying to learn how to double weave. I can make a decent width shawl with my 10" loom if I can get the movements of the heddle and sticks correct. Need help especially with the math. Can hardly wait to get started. Thank you all for you support, expertise, and sharing of information and tips!!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I read daily but have not posted recently. Working on commissions. I do plan on dyeing some merino this week. Once dyed, I'll post


----------



## Silverpeep (May 3, 2016)

Rainy day here, glad to be inside spinning merino/yak/silk blend


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That roving is just beautiful and what pretty yarn you spun. Your rainy day was well used.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Silverpeep said:


> Rainy day here, glad to be inside spinning merino/yak/silk blend


Wow how pretty and your spinning is amazing. It's raining here today I will be up stairs spinning today need to finish up my tropical roving.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Happy 3 month anniversary (would that be a luna-versary?) to us! I love it here, and reading all the weaving posts is what encouraged me to try that RHL once again, and actually have success. Still plotting to get a better one (shhhhhh!) but I will keep learning with this one for now.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

We won't tell any one. lol lol I have a list a mile long DH helping on some.


----------

